# German weapons and their names...



## Pong (Oct 8, 2011)

I found these off the internet and I could not stop laughing.































Enjoy, 

-Arlo


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 8, 2011)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------

